# AMD FX 6300 getting heated uptro 70'C



## king_of all (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey guy lately i have found my AMD to be heating up to 70'c before it would only got up to this temp when i play Games like farcry 3 or max payne { That too in summers }, but now even when just surfing internet it reaches up to 70, but one thing i have found that the temp reduces to 40-50'c then shoots up to 70 and that too in Delhi's weather when the outdoor temp was 15'c ?
Does this mean I would have to buy a cooler if Yes whether cooler master hyper 212 evo would be OK, As i dont want to OC it, Also would I need separate thermal paste, if yes please mention it.

Most of my use for PC is playing games{ which has reduced lately}, Downloading, sometime encoding movies with Megui. Also I have this CM 310 cabinet{ i always keep one of it side door opened}, would it be replaced too, since i am not much on the budget please suggest me all possible ways, my config is as below

AMD FX 6300
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 Rev 1.xx
Kingston hyper x blu 4gbx2 1600Mhz
CM thunder 600W
ZOTAC 650Ti boost 2 gb ddr5


Also I have heard that 212 evo is big will it fit in this cabinet and MOBO ?
Thanks in advance, as I know you people always help others


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

I think 70 degrees on load is normal. However, if you think its unnatural, it's possible that your stock cooler is clogged with dust and might need cleaning. But it is always better to get a aftermarket cooler.

A Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is universal and will fit almost any socket on any motherboard due to its unique design. You have not mentioned your cabinet, so no comments on that though.

I am not sure, but I think this one will come with thermal paste either pre applied or as a tube.


----------



## king_of all (Nov 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think 70 degrees on load is normal. However, if you think its unnatural, it's possible that your stock cooler is clogged with dust and might need cleaning. But it is always better to get a aftermarket cooler.
> 
> A Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is universal and will fit almost any socket on any motherboard due to its unique design. You have not mentioned your cabinet, so no comments on that though.
> 
> I am not sure, but I think this one will come with thermal paste either pre applied or as a tube.



if its normal than its OK, but since i want to use this PC for atleast next 4-5 years would the heat effect its life in long run ?
Also the cabinet is Cooler master 310.

Also if  it install this will it be hindrance with my kingston hyper x blu


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

I think your cabinet is not a problem. I have no idea about the RAM hinderance though. But the 212's heatsink is at a higher level than the processor, so I think it should accommodate the RAM without any problems. If it does not, you can always change the orientation of the fan to face upwards.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2014)

70c beyond normal for AMD cpu specially non oced stock cooled cpus like FX 6300 which should not cross 66c. But before jumping into any conclusion I would suggest Op to use HWinfo softwares sensor module, then launch a resource hungry game,  play it for 30 mins and post the screenshot of the sensor window here.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi I have the same CPU and I understand what you are saying. My PC even shutdown due to over heat.
I bought this and now everything is OK. Temp never exceed 40 degree C at full load.
403 Forbidden

- - - Updated - - -

403 Forbidden


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

That's one hell of a cpu cooler. Op should get it as there's nothing better than this at this price [ under 1.3k ]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi I have the same CPU and I understand what you are saying. My PC even shutdown due to over heat.
> I bought this and now everything is OK. Temp never exceed 40 degree C at full load.
> 403 Forbidden
> 
> ...



This seems like a very old cooler. Do you think it would have support for AM3+?


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

it supports AM2+ so should easily support AM3+ too.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am using that cooler presently with the same CPU. Further there is difference of number of pins between AM2+ and AM3+ sockets. Size of socket is same.


----------

